# Rocket sheep Cloudsat



## Zane87 (25/6/17)

Hi guys,

Anyone else besides Vapemob stock this nectar of the gods?

Tx


----------



## KB_314 (26/6/17)

Zane87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone else besides Vapemob stock this nectar of the gods?
> 
> Tx


Nope, not as far as I'm aware.


----------

